# My Version Of Billhays Arrowshot - Aluminium Core/jean Scales?



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hey guys! *

I've been making quite a few frames lately for fello members from trades etc, and i decided i would make myself one








It's been awhile since i've made a small-med sized frame, and Bill Hay's ArrowShot seemed perfert for my intentions. It's small/med, pocketable, shootable and ergonomic.

There were lots of designs available on the download section - all kinds of small/med designs, however i was honestly inspired by Bill's composite laminations with various materials such as G10 and Micarta along with Nathan's complex laminations.

So i started with a plate of aluminium, some old jeans, epoxy and various tools to make my own version along with my homemade jean micarta. I think the results and efforts were worth it









One a side note - Homemade fabric micarta (epoxy + jeans) machines, sands and buffs really well. It's very easy to work compared to real 'micarta' which is impregnated with phenolic resin. However i think real 'micarta' takes a buff/polish even beter than my homemade version and it is probably stronger due to quality controlled manufacturing processes of engineering composites. But this will do for now........









Info -
*Overal length* - 140mm
*Width* - 85mm
*Shooting gap *- 40mm
*Main frame *- 9.5mm 6061 T6 milling stock
*Scales/palm swells* - 15 layer denim ( Blue jeans ) epoxy laminations also just refered to homemade Micarata
*Pins *- 6mm aluminium rod

I think that is about it ... any Q; ask away !

Thanks for the design Bill!
B.H Design - http://slingshotforu...0-arrowshotpdf/

*EXTENSIVE PICTURES -*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*




























Thanks for viewing,


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man, the Rolex of slingshots !!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Your work always impresses Danny. Keep me comin'


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

f00by said:


> Keep me comin'












_hehe sometimes typos fit the situation







_


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Another little beauty!! good stuff.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hahaha dammit.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

love it !!!
great job mate,
do you have to put the home-made micarta under high pressure while your letting the resin set ??


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Too cool mate! That is awesome.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work dan it look the dogs nuts mate i real do like this one


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Another classy catty Danny. Surpurb finish and quality. I'm going to have to get myself a cotton wheel I recon...
Super well done


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

beautiful...


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely unreal! Couldn't be improved in any way, well done my friend!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Masterful! That is a perfect piece of work, Danny.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, another great shooter. It's almost unreal and frightening for me how you put out those perfect shooters again and again







Did you cnc the shape and the fork grooves or is everything handmade?

Cheers, Simon


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's unbelievable!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, Danny!! man, you are doing awesome work!! That is so incredibly gorgeous. ....ok, gonna post so I can go look at it more.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Love quality work and have to admire the people that take the time to do it right.







Great job Danny.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Super looking!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

So cool.....love it!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful job!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy shine and sticky jeans batman!!! That is gorgeous! I love the homemade micarta. What type of epoxy do you use? Any chance we might get a tutorial one day?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is BY FAR the coolest slingshot I have ever seen. It looks good enough to eat. Fantastic job.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Simply beautiful work.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't imagine the patience, time, and effort you put into this. I wish I had those and your skills. Are you seriously only 16?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, i appreciate your input and postitive feed back











> I can't imagine the patience, time, and effort you put into this. I wish I had those and your skills. Are you seriously only 16?


You're right Beanflip - takes quite abit of effort and dedication, but it's a hobby ....... i consider it fun.
Well actually, turning 17 very soon











> It looks good enough to eat.














> What type of epoxy do you use? Any chance we might get a tutorial one day?


Not to sure on the brand - sorry. I just went to my local fiberglass/epoxy store and poured myself 5L's from a huge tank of epoxy they had. They supply the epoxy for boat builders so i'm guessing it's standard "marine" grade stuff. But i'm sure you could substitute to a cheaper resin (polyester resin) which is generally much cheaper, but it smells horrrible









Sure .. i could make a tutorial but you might want to check ZDP's topic first (his tutorial is excellent) - http://slingshotforu...inate-tutorial/



> Wow, another great shooter. It's almost unreal and frightening for me how you put out those perfect shooters again and again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon ... i wish i had access to CNC and waterjet machines







but a lot of the work was done with the belt grinder. Fork grooves were filed from the 'spine' cutting edge of a flat file (2nd cut i think it was)



> I'm going to have to get myself a cotton wheel I recon...


Definitely ... it works great !











> do you have to put the home-made micarta under high pressure while your letting the resin set ??


No hydraulic press involved








...... i just clamp the micarta in between two pieces of scrap wooden planks and waited 24hr for the resin to set. No high pressure/temp controlled enviroment involved.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I can't imagine the patience, time, and effort you put into this. I wish I had those and your skills. Are you seriously only 16?


Well said ....... fantastic job, for a kid!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Double thumbsup














, this is fantastic work, especially the shine of the aluminium wow !!!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

omg that freakin sweet!! got anymore of that jean micarta laying around you might want to trade off?


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

> Wow, another great shooter. It's almost unreal and frightening for me how you put out those perfect shooters again and again
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Thanks Simon ... i wish i had access to CNC and waterjet machines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could have fooled me man, that looks fresh off a waterjet, and I mean that in a good way


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!

The quantity of comments also says volumes about how top notch that catty is.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a beautiful slingshot.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Best lookin' pair of jeans not being worn by a woman, Danny. Those dungarees make me hungaree.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice version.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Danny, I think Hrawk said it best-THAT IS THE ROLEX OF SLINGSHOTS. A real gem Bud! You and Aluminum-perfect together! Flatband


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Quite pretty that one... next you'll be anodizing in gold!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> omg that freakin sweet!! got anymore of that jean micarta laying around you might want to trade off?


Thanks, I don't have any old jeans laying around at the moment. But when i make a couple more i'll let you know











> The quantity of comments also says volumes about how top notch that catty is.


I'm shell shocked! Thanks Ray











> Best lookin' pair of jeans not being worn by a woman, Danny.


 lol!











> Hey Danny, I think Hrawk said it best-THAT IS THE ROLEX OF SLINGSHOTS. A real gem Bud! You and Aluminum-perfect together! Flatband


Thanks Flatband ... what can i say, i enjoy working with soft metals











> next you'll be anodizing in gold!


Good idea! lol


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

!!! Wow!!! Nice work


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello


f00by said:


> Your work always impresses Danny. Keep me comin'


It took some courage







so I will appreciate this and say: +1 to f00bs









As a jealous person I must admit: I don't like you Danny














I took a nice piece of aluminum the other day. Worked with it, polished it... and it still looks like a piece of a fridge scavengered from a scrap yard when compared to your slingshot








More please cause it gest better and better








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha thanks porcelanowy, i appreciate your comment








Who cares about looks, as long as it works for you...... just share your stuff man, i'm sure we are all eager to see what you've been building!


----------

